# Solved: Wireless Network Problem with REALTEK rtl8185 and Windows 7



## mn101 (Jan 3, 2010)

I have recently bought a new computer, and put in myself a REALTEK rtl8185 Wireless LAN Network Adaptor. I originally had a 32 bit version of Windows Vista, but upgraded to the 64 bit Windows 7; I could connect to the internet on Windows Vista, but not the 64 bit version of Windows 7. I know that this adaptor has some proplems with the 64 bit version of Windows 7, but I'm also sure that it can work.

In Windows 7, it has managed to connect to the network, but is unable to connect to the internet. 

The device manager claims that everything is working correctly, and there are no issues. I have tried uninstalling the wireless router and letting Windows re-install it, to no avail. I have a NETGEAR Wireless-G Router WGR614 v9, and know this works, as I am connected to it on my laptop, as I write this message. 

If you want me to supply any more information, I will be happy to do it.

Thank you for any help that you can give me,

Matthew


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

I would make sure that the driver you have is for your operating system(64bit w7)
In device manager for your adapter,pull off the driver details to see what driver it is using.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

See if this driver works: http://www.x-drivers.com/catalog/dr...ks/companies/realtek/models/rtl8185/7491.html


----------



## mn101 (Jan 3, 2010)

That driver that you have recommended - RTL85n64.sys is the one that is currently installed according to Device Manager. However, on inspection, that does say that it is for Windows Vista, and not 7. I'm not sure how much of an issue that would be. 

I have been looking for some time for a Windows 7 version of the driver, and there are links on some sites, but many of them don't work. 

It seems odd that I can connect to the router, but not to the internet.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, many Vista driver work for Windows 7, which is why I recommended it. The key part is the 64 bit driver, at least that's what my experience has been. I had the early Windows 7 64-bit beta before many drivers were available, so I was using many Vista drivers for all sorts of devices.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Please show ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## mn101 (Jan 3, 2010)

Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Matt-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168C(P)/8111C(P) Family PCI-E
Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-1D-C3-98-ED
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek 8185 Extensible 802.11b/g Wireles
s Device
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-3B-14-5F-22
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::646b:40a7:a4ec:c030%11(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.192.48(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201331003
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-CE-7A-05-00-24-1D-C3-98-ED
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter isatap.{F036F4E4-CB19-4515-8423-6D6ED4FEAC1F}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Can you connect with a wired connection to this computer?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Your wireless is not communicating successfully with the router--it was unable to obtain an IP configuration. In addition to trying the ethernet connection disable encryption on the router and try to connect that way. Please show another ipconfig /all for those (attempted) connections.


----------



## mn101 (Jan 3, 2010)

Unfortunately, I cannot connect through wires, my computer is in a different room to the phone line. 

However, I have finally succumbed and bought a USB wireless adaptor, which seems to be working fine. I imagine the PCI adaptor must just have problems with the computer being 64 bit.

I've also heard that Netgear have a lot of compatibility issues with Windows 7, so it could be something to do with this as well.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That's another way to solve the issue. 

Sorry you couldn't get the other one working...


----------

